# Perfect Potato Preperation Proceedure



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2004)

Well..... I want to make a potato that I am proud of.... the kind that you want to eat the skin and all!   
Do I just plop the spuds in the oven? 
Do I put oil on it?
Do I put them in foil???
How long shall I cook them and at what temp?
Is putting them in the microwave and THEN the oven the way to go??
Sprinkle salt on em before cooking?

I just dont know....... aaarrrrgghh!
Any recommendations???


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 24, 2004)

DS;
   Now....just calm down! We'll get you through this! Put the potato down and back away from the counter! 

First, wash the potato well. Generously poke holes in it with a fork. Now, put it in a bowl and pour on a little olive oil. Make sure the potato is lightly coated all over. Now...a little salt (kosher on mine please). Place it right onto the rack of a pre-heated 375 degree oven. Let it cook for about 1 hour, checking by inserting a toothpick into the center. if it inserts easily...it's done!

Now, pass the butter, bacon, cheddar cheese and sour cream.


----------



## scott123 (Mar 24, 2004)

I second everything Bubbagourmet said except the olive oil. I personally prefer an unoiled potato.

I think the most important aspect of baking potatoes is to time them so that they're done when the rest of your food is. Baked potatoes don't like being overcooked nor do they do well being kept warm for extended periods of time.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks folks!    Im calm now.   
I some yesterday... I belive I overcooked them. Their texture was a bit glue-y.  :?  I will make 6 of them today... have with olive oil and sea salt (dont have kosher) and the other half plain.


----------



## kyles (Mar 27, 2004)

I am not sure if this is sacreligious to the potato fanciers brigade, but I must admit to micowaving mine for ten minutes first, then sticking them in a very hot oven for twenty minutes or so, depending on the size of them.I don't salt or oil the skins, but put salt on after cooking. (only the finest Maldon English sea salt, it's probably not kosher, but never mind!)


----------



## scott123 (Mar 27, 2004)

Kyles, that's an excellent way of baking a potato. The inside gets properly steamed and the outside get's crisped.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 31, 2004)

So you 2 folks prefer the microwave to oven method. Doesnt the potatos come out a bit sticky/gluey??


----------



## scott123 (Mar 31, 2004)

I didn't say I prefered the microwave method I just said it was an excellent way of making a potato  I do think if you want to save a chunk of time it can make a pretty close approximation to an oven baked potato.

Deadly Sushi, I'm curious about something.  These gluey potatoes you mentioned. You are using Russet potatoes for baking, right?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 31, 2004)

Im using the big brown guys that cost $1 for 10 pounds.


----------



## scott123 (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds like russet.  The reason I ask is that, other than a failed mashed potato or two, I've never had a baked russet get gluey on me.  Waxy potatoes (like red or yukon gold) have a much better chance of being gluey.

If you overcook baked potatoes they'll turn darker in the middle and taste horrible.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2004)

I got some really nice California organic russets on sale a while back. They had a bit of a sweet taste, with a lot more body than your average baked potato. They didn't take very well to the microwave, though.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2004)

I like mine baked in the regular oven with no oil or foil.  I actually kind of like them if they are slightly (just slightly) overbaked, as I love a tough skin on my potatoes.  

 Barbara


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Oct 4, 2004)

Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

> So you 2 folks prefer the microwave to oven method. Doesnt the potatos come out a bit sticky/gluey??


I was having the gluey problem [is that at word???],did a search and found a "dissertation" on the proper method - wash, oil optional, salt, bake bare no foil - the trick [according to this writer] was that when you open the potato - you 'karate chop' it down the middle - something about letting all the steam escape at once...perfect dry baked potato...am going to try the method again tonight - with a selection of cheese, bacon, scallions, sour cream butter and chili....it makes a great meal and there's nothing better to me than a perfect baked potato - skin and all!


----------



## middie (Oct 4, 2004)

BubbaGourmet said:
			
		

> DS;
> Now....just calm down! We'll get you through this! Put the potato down and back away from the counter!
> 
> First, wash the potato well. Generously poke holes in it with a fork. Now, put it in a bowl and pour on a little olive oil. Make sure the potato is lightly coated all over. Now...a little salt (kosher on mine please). Place it right onto the rack of a pre-heated 375 degree oven. Let it cook for about 1 hour, checking by inserting a toothpick into the center. if it inserts easily...it's done!
> ...


----------

